# We only got 4 minutes to solve the cube!



## shadowpartner (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm outta time and all I got is 4 minutes(x8)
Come on
Yeah
Break down
Come on


Come on cube
I've been waiting to solve you
To gain some practice

Well don't waste time
Give me a cube
Tell me how you wanna be solved


Wanna use Fridrich ,speed it up for me
Then F 2 L slow
There's enough room for algs


Well, I can memorise that
You just gotta show me what'cha learning
Are you ready to cube
(Are you ready to cube)

If you want it
You already got it
If you solve it
It better be what you want
If you feel it
It must be fast just
say the word
and ima give you the algs you want


Time is waiting
We only got 4 minutes to solve the cube
No hesitating
Grab a cube
Grab a mat
Time is waiting
We only got 4 minutes to solve the cube
No hesitating
We only got 4 minutes, 4 minutes


Keep it up, keep it up, don't be a pri, hey
rubik cubes, uh
You gotta solve `em all hop
Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve
That's right, keep it up, keep it up, don't be a pri, hey
rubik cubes, uh
You gotta solve `em all hop
Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve


Sometimes I think what I need is a v-cube six seven, yeah


And you know I can tell that you like it
And that it's good, by the way that you cube, ooh, hey


The road to cubing is paved with good intentions, yeah


But if I cube tonight
At least I can say I did what I wanted to do
Tell me, how bout you?

If you want it
you already got it
If you thought it
It better be what you want
If you solve it
It must be fast just
Say the word and im a give you the algs you want

Time is waiting
We only got 4 minutes to solve the cube
No hesitating
Grab a cube
Grab a mat
Time is waiting
We only got 4 minutes to solve the cube
No hesitating
We only got 4 minutes, 4 minutes

Keep it up, keep it up, don't be a pri, hey
rubik cubes, uh
You gotta solve `em all hop
Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve
That's right, keep it up, keep it up, don't be a pri, hey
rubik cubes, uh
You gotta solve `em all hop
Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve

Breakdown
Yeah
(Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve)
Yeah, uh huh
(Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve Solve)
I only got 4, minutes to solve the cube


lol i thought of this in class..edited it for real here.any more suggestions?
LOL


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 10, 2008)

Get off the stage. Unless Madonna's singing it of coarse


----------



## Ton (Jul 10, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Get off the stage. Unless Madonna's singing it of coarse



She is almost 50... pervert


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 10, 2008)

Ton said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Get off the stage. Unless Madonna's singing it of coarse
> ...


 
50?  Daymmmmm


----------



## alexc (Jul 10, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Leviticus said:
> ...



lol! shadowpartner: that's really creative!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2008)

make the music video...post on youtube...and make all of us cubers proud that we do what we do.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 10, 2008)

we should get The Cubicles(erik, rama, and marc van beest) to perform it!


----------



## Rama (Jul 10, 2008)

Shadowpartner: Do you have the chords? I would seriously make a song out of it.
Leviticus: Don't mind Ton, at least she still acts young.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 11, 2008)

Rama said:


> Shadowpartner: Do you have the chords? I would seriously make a song out of it.
> Leviticus: Don't mind Ton, at least she still acts young.



it is a parody of this song.
it's not exactly The Cubicles' style, so you'll have to see what you can do. although it does explain the madonna reference.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 11, 2008)

i thought of it in boredom in class.whats chords btw.someone sing it seriously


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 11, 2008)

the more i read it the more i feel that i am a pro song parodizer(is there such a word)

i " parodized" quite alot of songs....nearly 80+,depending on what theme u want it to be


----------



## Statical (Jul 11, 2008)

quite alot of potential shadowpartner


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 11, 2008)

potential in...?


----------



## Statical (Jul 11, 2008)

writing songs or parodizing?


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 13, 2008)

parodizing is my forte rather then writing songs


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 9, 2008)

free bump for songwriting contest


----------

